# incessent chirping...



## MeanneyFids

tsuka will go on for HOURS for no reason with a chirp that is a cross between a scream and a chirp. its a loud chirp but a quiet scream. and he wont stop! its just annoying as he does it every 2 seconds for several hours. he just sits on his perch and does this.... how can we stop him? its not screaming as he is ten times louder when he screams. we cant have noise complaints. how do we quiet him down? he wakes me far too early with this. its driving me nuts and we can hear him downstairs and outside.


i will post the video once its uploaded


----------



## roxy culver

Try covering him when it starts....once he stops uncover him. If he starts up again, cover him again. And when he makes sounds other than that (good sounds) give him a treat for it. You could also try teaching him a different whistle that isn't so loud.


----------



## MeanneyFids

we tried that. he just chirps the same way anyways.


----------



## beckins

you know i feel like im in the same boat with spuddy! she goes through these phases where every single day she will just sit somewhere and kinda chirrup in an annoying kinda way, its not a scream, and she doesnt stop >.< every few seconds ...and it goes on allll day sometimes, drives me up the wall, i leave the room, i put her back in the cage, i let her out, she still does it lol she has soo much to play with like your tsuka, its weird, i havent worked out what causes it or what she wants, for weeks she'll be quiet as anything, then for weeks on end she will chirrup all day long, nothing changes for her to start doing it, just dont get it  wish i did cause it is veeery irritating all day long, can even hear it when im trying to watch tv in the other room too :/ other day i left the room and put music on so loud in the lounge so i cudnt hear her anymore lol >.< i feel your pain!


----------



## MeanneyFids

i found one way that shut him up. put him with dally for the day. he stays quiet.


----------



## beckins

aww well your lucky! :/ spuddy is out with sausage all evening but she still does it >.< maybe she has a good memory and is wondering if her old aviary freinds are nearby lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

im wondering. this is a new habit of tsuka's and i dont get why he does it either. hopefully it doesnt come back. he likes to start at 6 am!


----------



## roxy culver

You know Fuzzy does this every morning if I don't keep him covered. As soon as the sun is up he'll start chirping and pretty much makes some kind of noise all day. Maybe try covering him at night so that he can't see the sun come up so you can get some extra sleep? lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

his cage is covered completely with a thick fleece blanket and he still did it


----------



## beckins

psychic birdy! I only half cover mine up, but they dont usualy start making noise untill about 9am which is not too bad, the morning noise is more like, let me out rather than spuddy's constant chirruping. So far i think i like male baby squeakers noises MUCH better than female tiel noises lol. Havent heard him make 1 annoying noise yet! Theyre all soo cute ^^


----------



## MeanneyFids

haha im opposite. i like female noises better. softer on the ears


----------



## Belinda

Perhaps he knew Dally is around, and he wanted to be near her. How are they getting along?


----------



## MeanneyFids

theyre doing well. tsuka is getting a bit mean over the food dishes as usual but thats why i take him out in the evening.


----------



## pink.snootchies

Attack him with the cuddle monster? LOL i have no idea petrie did this to the point i wanted to strangle the lil booger (NOT really..) and then i attacked him with the kissy monster and hes not really done this in a while, when he does start up i will tell him to knock it off in a stern voice, this doesnt always work, when it doesnt i make really annoying sound that he doesnt care for and then he will quiet down LOL


----------



## jc119007

Kikou is like this too, she will sit there for HOURS and chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp...enough to drive me mad! I have two tactics which tend to work: the first, I put her outside on the balcony where she can scream/chirp as much as she likes but the roar of the traffic tends to drown her out and makes her shut up, or, if the weather isn't good, I put a cloth over her cage and turn on the radio....thought sometimes she will persist! However she is slowly learning that chriping/screaming like this means that she has either the cloth or the traffic, so hopefully one day she will stop....fingers crossed!!


----------



## TielTide

Marilyn Manson. Seriously. My birds start going off, I turn up the Manson and they all go silent. 

Whether they like it or hate it is beyond me, but it does quiet them down. lol They also tend to go silent for Halestorm and Aerosmith, as well.


----------



## MeanneyFids

i listen to a few songs by marilyn manson.... they still chirp...

i did find the way to get him to shut up, and that was putting him with dally during the day. at night he sleeps so its nice. except last night. he decided he wanted to whistle pop goes the weasel at 2 in the morning


----------



## hanaflynn215

Buddy does this too....he used to be very quiet, but now that he's been separated form his siblings, he screams periodically whenever he's alone. I'm really worried about this because. And since he doesn't really do it while I'm around, it seems impossible to train him. I just moved into a shared house, and a few of my housemates are very unhappy (ironically, it's the two whose rooms are furthest from mine...huh). So I actually have to get him to stop it by next week. What I've been doing is leaving the room, saying "don't scream." At first, I would close the door, wait a few seconds, and if he didn't scream, pop right back in, say "good boy," and give him millet. If he did scream, I shush him loudly, then come back in and give him millet if he was quiet for a little while after being shushed. I don't really know how productive this is going to be, though, because, again, how can I reinforce behavior that I don't see (while I'm gone)? Also, he always chirp/screams pretty loudly, once, when I come back into the room. It's a cute little greeting and everything, so I don't mind it exactly, but I have to wonder if I'm just reinforcing the screaming anyway. Ugh. Does anybody have ANY ideas?? I put his cage in front of a mirror last week and so far it seems to be helping? But that may be wishful thinking.

PS: Sorry to hijack the thread...but if it helps me, it should help you too!


----------



## MeanneyFids

with you, maybe a companion bird? hes flock calling, which is normal and wont stop. i find with tsuka in the room, if i leave dally doesnt flock call as much anymore. shes bad for it. so that might be why the mirror is working. hes thinking its another bird friend....


----------



## hanaflynn215

yeah, I probably should have figured that out before I got rid of his siblings. But I was moving into a smaller place, I couldn't place him with the shelter that took the other two, and I'm moving to England in a year....I really can't get another bird. I guess I'll have to keep looking for a home for him.


----------



## MeanneyFids

im sorry to hear that 

you can i think bring birds with you there... i think


----------



## hanaflynn215

I haven't done any research on that, but I would think there'd be some kind of quarantine period....it seems like too much to put him through. plus, he's so adorable on his own (when the three were together they were all pretty feral and unfriendly to people but now that he's alone he is extremely cuddly) I shouldn't have a hard time finding a home for him with a friend, either now or when I move


----------



## MeanneyFids

yeah there is a quarantine period as far as i know.

it just sucks that you have to do that


----------



## hanaflynn215

Maybe I can talk my housemates into accepting it....I mean, it's not like he's screaming that loudly or that often. He's a bit like a dog...he does it whenever someone slams the front door, or when people pass close to my door. It's not constant or anything, so maybe they'll come around. Also, he doesn't do it at night or early in the morning. Because if he did I would have cooked and eaten him by now


----------



## MeanneyFids

sometimes room mates are not so understanding... but then again, not everyone is a pet person.


----------

